# I made my trees bleed today



## ericjeeper (Jan 31, 2009)

Only the maples though





Now if the weatherman will cooperate with me..
They are flowing a little bit today.. as it is 30 and sunny


----------



## blakey (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you use buckets or a pipeline setup? Still way too early around here. I don't make syrup myself but there are a few people around here who do.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 1, 2009)

*I use what are called SAP SAKS*



blakey said:


> Do you use buckets or a pipeline setup? Still way too early around here. I don't make syrup myself but there are a few people around here who do.







This is after about 18 hours hanging on the tree.. It stayed well above freezing last night. so they are flowing pretty good.


----------



## dafunk (Feb 23, 2009)

ive got my buckets rigged up, do you use an electric evaporator or the over the fire method? i go with the fire.


----------

